# Paddy's Day is coming up, anybody corning their own brisket?



## sw2geeks (Mar 5, 2012)

March really snuck up on me. Picked up a brisket this weekend to dry cure into corned beef for Saint Patricks Day.

Cut the brisket into three pieces, I figured I'll make Corned Beef and cabbage for Saint Patricks Day, then smoke a pastrami the next weekend.

Anybody else corn their own brisket?

Here are some pics.

























































Recipe and more pictures here.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice. Thanks for the elaborate post. I will try the method. Wanted to make a deconstructed corned beef hash with domino potatoes and a poached egg. Love corned beef and cabbage. Always looking for good corned beef that isn't too chewy.


----------



## Peco (Mar 5, 2012)

looks tasty


----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice OP!. You'll have to let us know how it turns out. I've always wanted to get a vacuum sealer to do stuff like dry aging but haven't been able to justify the cost yet.



Deckhand said:


> Nice. Thanks for the elaborate post. I will try the method. Wanted to make a deconstructed corned beef hash with domino potatoes and a poached egg. Love corned beef and cabbage. Always looking for good corned beef that isn't too chewy.



That hash sounds interesting. Are you going to put the egg over the potatoes and then the egg will be broken to make up the "sauce"?


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 5, 2012)

UCChemE05 said:


> Nice OP!. You'll have to let us know how it turns out. I've always wanted to get a vacuum sealer to do stuff like dry aging but haven't been able to justify the cost yet.
> 
> 
> 
> That hash sounds interesting. Are you going to put the egg over the potatoes and then the egg will be broken to make up the "sauce"?



Still working it out for the plating in my mind. When I saw Domino potatoes I wanted to try this. Waiting on some fleur de sel for the Domino potatoes. I will post pics when I do it. Current first plan was potatoes on bottom, ring mold shaped corned beef, egg however it works best for presentation. Probably on top of corned beef. Yes, poached egg for sauce.
Like anything will probably try plating different ways. A work in progress. Yet another hair brained idea for my amusement.


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001HBE5Y8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

how's that?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 5, 2012)

Last year I made some pastrami using store bought corned beef that I got on sale. It turned out pretty tasty. This year I definitely want to try doing it all from scratch, thanks for the post!


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 6, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Nice. Thanks for the elaborate post. I will try the method. Wanted to make a deconstructed corned beef hash with domino potatoes and a poached egg. Love corned beef and cabbage. Always looking for good corned beef that isn't too chewy.



Sounds good, I have been toying with the idea of sous vide corned beef, but not sure how I would do the cabbage without the cooking liquid you usually get.


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a couple of packer briskets in the fridge and plan on starting them this weekend. I am going with a traditional wet cure.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 6, 2012)

Great post Steve, I would definitely like to try this!


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 6, 2012)

Jim said:


> I have a couple of packer briskets in the fridge and plan on starting them this weekend. I am going with a traditional wet cure.



You must have a big fridge, I had trouble finding room for one.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 6, 2012)

sw2geeks said:


> You must have a big fridge, I had trouble finding room for one.



I have that same problem because my house currently has a side by side fridge/freezer. When I move I'm going to make sure to buy a fridge with the freezer on top specifically so I can fit a whole brisket.


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2012)

sw2geeks said:


> You must have a big fridge, I had trouble finding room for one.





Kyle said:


> I have that same problem because my house currently has a side by side fridge/freezer. When I move I'm going to make sure to buy a fridge with the freezer on top specifically so I can fit a whole brisket.



I have my own fridge in the BBQ kitchen (only call it that when my wife cannot hear me)


----------



## heirkb (Mar 6, 2012)

That looks uncannily similar in layout and general first impressions (though not details) to my sisters' kitchen. The window at the top, all the stainless steel, the tile backsplash...


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 7, 2012)

Jim said:


> I have a couple of packer briskets in the fridge and plan on starting them this weekend. I am going with a traditional wet cure.



Being a smoker, are you planning on making som pastrami too?


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2012)

sw2geeks said:


> Being a smoker, are you planning on making some pastrami too?



If I don't have a crowd on saint Pats for sure. I'm making some homemade sauerkraut as well, Rubens anyone?


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 7, 2012)

Jim said:


> If I don't have a crowd on saint Pats for sure. I'm making some homemade sauerkraut as well, Rubens anyone?



FedEx me one. :hungry:


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 7, 2012)

While we're here, do y'all have any killer corning recipes to share???? I would really like to try this stuff...maybe better than Katz's.... LOLO


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 7, 2012)

Reubens are my favorite sandwich. Nothing better than one with crispy rye bread. Nothing worse than a soggy one.


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> While we're here, do y'all have any killer corning recipes to share???? I would really like to try this stuff...maybe better than Katz's.... LOLO



I am using a base recipe from Charcuterie:

1 gallon water
2 cups kosher salt
1/2 cup sugar
5 tsp pink salt
3 garlic cloves
2 T pickling spice

Added a couple extra cloves of garlic and some red pepper flakes.


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 7, 2012)

I like doing a dry cure, the flavor seems more intense to me than a wet cure. But it could just be my eyes playing tricks on my taste buds. The dry brined corned beef looks so much better to me before you cook it. It still has a deep red color, when I wet brine the meat looks more pink. Dry cure takes longer but it is also less of a mess and takes up less space in your refregerator. There is a link to the recipe I used in the first post of this thread with all the pictures.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 7, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> ...maybe better than Katz's.... LOLO



:noway:


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 7, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> :noway:



you know my restaurant for years was right around the corner from Katz's and I never went in. couldn't see eating a pound plus of pastrami in one sitting. heart burn hell. smelled great though.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 7, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> you know my restaurant for years was right around the corner from Katz's and I never went in. couldn't see eating a pound plus of pastrami in one sitting. heart burn hell. smelled great though.



Yeah, a corned beef sandwich at Katz's pretty much defines excess. Especially if you slip the counter man a buck along with your ticket. Gotta have a mouth like Steven Tyler to be able to eat one. 

Can you say "doggie bag"? :surrendar:


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 7, 2012)

OK, I have talked myself into trying to make a sous vide corned beef, I read that higher water bath temps around 170 works better with corned beef (more tender). I am hoping to get away with using my multicooker set to warm for my water bath. Will do a test tonight to see what temp the cooker on warm holds at. anyone ever try this?


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 9, 2012)

Did a test last night with my multicooker and the at the warm setting the water bath stayed at 165º, so I guess I am on to give this sous vide corned beef a try with one of the corned beefs this weekend as a test.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 9, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Reubens are my favorite sandwich. Nothing better than one with crispy rye bread. Nothing worse than a soggy one.



lus1: Amen to that. I was working with the TV on the other night and the new Arby's commercial came on and the guy goes If I say freshly cut corned beef (Me without watching the screen goes "MMMMMMMMM") does that give you an involuntary urge to go MMMM

Apparently - yes it does!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 9, 2012)

A good friend of the family's corn's venison with a wet brine and told me that once I try that I may never go back to beef. I am thinking of trying the dry version from this thread and cooking it up next weekend. Penzey's is located here, so it is an easy stop on my way home.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 9, 2012)

Jim said:


> I have my own fridge in the BBQ kitchen (only call it that when my wife cannot hear me)



Tried to find it on the web. Where did you get the bucket with the measurements on the side. Looks a little different than the one when you started the kitchen scores thread. I like them both.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 9, 2012)

any restaurant supply or smart & final in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 9, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> any restaurant supply or smart & final in your neck of the woods.


Thanks I will check smart and final. Just bought a really big glass jar at the goodwill for a starter yeast this weekend. Now, I need one of those containers for brining. As always thanks for your help.


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Tried to find it on the web. Where did you get the bucket with the measurements on the side. Looks a little different than the one when you started the kitchen scores thread. I like them both.





sachem allison said:


> any restaurant supply or smart & final in your neck of the woods.





Deckhand said:


> Thanks I will check smart and final. Just bought a really big glass jar at the goodwill for a starter yeast this weekend. Now, I need one of those containers for brining. As always thanks for your help.



Restaurant depot was where I picked them up, they are pretty much the same, one is a little larger.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 9, 2012)

Jim said:


> Restaurant depot was where I picked them up, they are pretty much the same, one is a little larger.



Very cool! There is one in Fountain Valley not to far away. I just looked it up on the web. Looks like they have stainless bowls too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Very cool! There is one in Fountain Valley not to far away. I just looked it up on the web. Looks like they have stainless bowls too. Thanks for your help.


You can ask for a day pass at the front counter- bring cash (lots).


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 11, 2012)

Opened one of the corned beefs I made up tonight to start my sous vide corned beef test. 
Boy it smelled good when I opened up the bag to rinse off the salt. 

Water bath holding around 165°. 

Will see how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 12, 2012)

NEW YORK CITY?!?!?!? Dude, you live in Ft. Worth. There may be some local ordinance or possibly a state statute making it illegal to treat a brisket like that!!!:biggrin:


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't wait to see some of your amazing pictures sw2geeks.


----------

